# new belly pic - 25 weeks - 6 months prego



## DanaB (Dec 20, 2006)

i'm now 25 weeks pregnant! and getting soooo excited. he's jumping around like crazy in there! lol it's pretty awesome. the other day, i had ryan, my SO, come to watch my belly while the baby was kicking. and he kicked me the HARDEST he's kicked yet. rocked my whole belly! so cool. ryan was amazed.

i can't wait to meet him!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 20, 2006)

*Aw...*

That's so sweet!!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 20, 2006)

How cute!!!  Wow your still so small!  He's at the point now where he can hear you guys talking so try putting headphones on your belly and let him hear some music or sing to him.  That's what I used to do with my daughter and she loved it...starting kicking all crazy lol.  Now my daughter loves to sing lol.

Doesn't it feel like their playing soccer in there?  Haha that's what I used to say.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 22, 2006)

Congratulations!  You are too cute!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2006)

u should eat more~  u r so skinny~ anywayz congrats.


----------

